# Sayn3ver's foray into turf (tttf/kbg southern NJ)



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Hello all.

This thread probably won't be too exciting. Using this space more as documentation for myself but will appreciate any input or commentary.

I seeded this on 9/14. The previous mess was killed off with only one round of glyphosate unfortunately due to my work schedule which explains the late planting and only one round of glyphosate.

I'm going to throw up a quick pick from this afternoon but will try and dig up some before photos of work earlier this year to explain how I arrived here.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Grading done to fix settling/drainage against house. This work was completed 1st or 2nd week in May 2020. Work was slated to start 1st or second week of March 2020 but due to weather and covid it was pushed back begrudgingly.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Since our home is within a degree of facing due south and with a future planned garage expansion and backyard plans including patio and screened eating area we decided to convert half of the front yard to a deep mulch perrenial garden. We started dropping compost and wood chips this summer for a spring 2021 planting.

I was working 7 days a week for the second part of the summer so progress was slow afterwork.

Probably 20-25 yards of compost and 50-60? yards;(2 driveway fulls) of wood chips maybe more?


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't have any good shots of the kill, aeration or actual reno but here is a shot of hand raking some dead weeds out before killing it off with my helper on September 8th.

You can see the empty patches where the cheap rye grass died that I put down in may to stop erosion. You can also see how it was 99% weed.


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

And here is the obligatory early germination shot.




And a shot from last week


----------



## Sayn3ver (Sep 12, 2020)

Cut Thursday night. Rained Friday all day. Had to cut Saturday after work again. 


Some small broad leaf, annual rye and chickweed has sprung up. I'll have to deal with that in the spring.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Did you do anything with the chickweed?


----------

